# Finally a Sunny Day! Pictures.



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

After 3 days of rain,,, which we needed, the sun came out. Spent as much time as I could with the dogs. Took some pictures of my Boz Shepherds.








Max, a Boz with an orphin goat.








Monster stealing a KISS. My son is 5'5".








Monster and a dog food eating goat.








Diva, 6 month old female.








Always ready for some LOVE.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

very impressive, any breed that comes in that color wins my attention every time,


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Gorgeous ! Deavour says he needs a Boz buddy .......


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Very handsome and huge!!! I love big puppies!!!


----------

